# hey guys



## Jords

Hi everyone just wanted to say hello after been lurking round the site for a while now and just to say me and the mrs have just put a delosit on a week old vizsla who will be ready to come to his new home beginning of January. Were so excited and cant wait


----------



## mswhipple

Hello Jords, and welcome to the forums!! I hope you are ready to change your lifestyle for the next 12 to 14 years! ;D ;D


----------



## Jords

Yes we are have been looking forward to this for 5 years now, only thi g thats stopped us in the past was having no garden but we now have a very big garden and more time at home


----------



## mswhipple

You are going to fall in love pretty much immediately! Do you know if you pup will be male or female? Have you thought about any names yet?


----------



## Jords

The pup is male went to see him and his brothers amd sisters today and left pur deposit I took some pocs but havent uploaded them yet, as for names we habent chosen yet


----------



## tknafox2

Hello Jords, Glad you are joining in! We will be anxious to see your photos!!
We can never get enough Vizsla Puppy pictures.
I will say a special prayer for your garden, as mine looks like a mine field :


----------



## einspänner

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your upcoming addition! It's a bit of a paradox, but these next couple months will both drag on and fly by.


----------



## Jords

Thanks guys heres the only pic I got of him with his face showing


----------



## Darcy1311

Hi there Jords, and a warm welcome to the forum, I bet you cant wait to get your pup home   my Darcy sends you all her best gingerness...


----------



## Jords

No we can't wait lol hes a week old today cant wait untill the 5th of January


----------



## Darcy1311

I remember going to see Darcy when she was just 4 weeks old, I couldn't wait to get her home,and a few weeks later she was in my arms....magic, is the feeling and 30 months down the line with all the issues a Vizsla pup throws at you, tantrums, shark attacks, puddles and sleepless nights, to name a few.I would do it all over again, I love the very bones of my girl :-* :-* .....enjoy your pup my friend ;D ;D


----------



## Jords

Hey guys just a quick update we have de ided to name hime Spencer, and he opend his eyes yester day  so heres a quick pic


----------



## JessicaUK89

Hi Jords

Congratulations! We have also secured a puppy who was two weeks old on Thursday, we pick her up the 27th December and have decided to name her Pepper (I think) could change!

Will be nice to have someone with a puppy of a similar age as there is only a couple of weeks between them  can maybe help each other out and compare notes with the training and growing of our little ones.

He looks beautiful 
Jess x


----------



## Jords

Greedy spencer

Thanks jess yea that would be cool.


----------



## R E McCraith

Welcome 2 the forum - as told 2 me by a Great crime fighter years ago - only a VIZSLA knows what eVil lurks in the heart of a PUP - good luck - LOL


----------



## Jords

spencers dad




Spencers mum


----------

